# This little piggy went nite-nite.



## ppelaez (Jul 25, 2017)

Got this guy the other night....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2017)

... didn't even get the chance to go wah, wah, wah, all the way home.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 25, 2017)

That's wee wee wee.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2017)

Thats a good looking pig right there fo sho!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 2, 2017)

Wanna  here some funny junk? Keep in mind my wife wants Nothing to do with seeing dead animals, she just wants to see the meat wrapped ready to cook. Anywho, Last night when she was over my shoulder, I said to her "check this one out, its called this little piggie went night night"

She got up and left  I still crack up when I read it!


----------



## ppelaez (Aug 4, 2017)

Bfriendly, 

Tell your wife that if its any consolation, there were several other piggies with that one and they all went wee wee all the way home.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2017)

ppelaez said:


> Bfriendly,
> 
> Tell your wife that if its any consolation, there were several other piggies with that one and they all went wee wee all the way home.



Will do


----------

